# Exercise May Blunt Salt?s Effect on Hypertension



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Exercise May Blunt Salt’s Effect on Hypertension The more active you are, the less a high-sodium diet will raise your blood pressure, study suggests By Alan Mozes -HealthDay Reporter WEDNESDAY,(HealthDay News) – Physical activity may diminish the negative impact of a high-salt diet on blood pressure, a new study suggests. Click here to find out [...]

*Read More...*


----------

